# Electrical Gremlins?



## Khammy87 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey guys, how's it going? This is my first post on the GTO forums. I've had my goat since about September.. Its the 2004 w/ 5.7L M6.. I have to say, I LOVE this car! Absolutely awesome! 

Only one thing that drives me insane- gremlins! Everything seems related to my steering wheel. Randomly, my horn will beep. Not anything long, but it will do it. Also, my volume control.. I will try and turn it down, but it will inadvertently turn up!! 

I was wondering, does anyone else have problems with this?? 

Also, my E-brake stopped working about a month after I got it.. The brake will work if I pull it, but it wont lock in place.. Anyone know of this problem too??

Thanks guys (and gals!)


----------



## Alcorius (Jan 18, 2011)

YES!
I dont know about you horn...

I also have the steering wheel issue and it is just a cross-wiring. Havent been able to fix it yet.

The E-brake happened to me too. Inside your E-brake, there is a plastic arm that snapped, thats why it wont work. The plastic arm came unhooked to the main thing. All you have to do is drill a small hole in the arm and hook it using a paperclip. Beware! the E-brake is a pain in the butt to put back on. The bolts are a pain to reach. Goodluck, there are guides on this forum for fixing the e-brake. so do a search and u should find it.


----------



## Alcorius (Jan 18, 2011)

Now that I think of it... the horn is probably a cross-wiring problem also...


----------



## Khammy87 (Jan 19, 2011)

Seems like a wiring problem.. E-brake doesn't bother me so much, just a little frustrating, really haha


----------



## Alcorius (Jan 18, 2011)

E-brake could also be a 10mm nut that came loose I believe, one of the two. And I will probably end up getting a new HU in my car and not even bother wiring my steering wheel. May get a whole new wheel.

Good Luck!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Khammy87 said:


> Hey guys, how's it going? This is my first post on the GTO forums. I've had my goat since about September.. Its the 2004 w/ 5.7L M6.. I have to say, I LOVE this car! Absolutely awesome!
> 
> Only one thing that drives me insane- gremlins! Everything seems related to my steering wheel. Randomly, my horn will beep. Not anything long, but it will do it. Also, my volume control.. I will try and turn it down, but it will inadvertently turn up!!
> 
> ...


Al this has been cover tons of times. Search the forum and you will be rewarded


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

This is just a stab in the dark, but it sounds like a *short to voltage* in the clockspring.


----------

